# fsck: command not found (boot hangs) [solved]

## feminista

I've had this problem before, and last time, it was fixed by remerging baselayout and udev according to my portage logs, but this time it didn't work, so i'm at a bit of a loss.  Boot goes as usual, and then it tries to check my root filesystem before remounting it r/w, and then it hangs with the error fsck: command not found, then filesystem couldn't be fixed.

There's nothing wrong with the filesystem, I can mount it from a livecd, it fscks fine and all my files are intact.  My fstab seems to be correct as well:

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda5      /      reiserfs   noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda6      /home      reiserfs   noatime      0 1

/dev/sda4      /usr      reiserfs   noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb5      /home/feminista/music ext3   noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb6      /home/feminista/data  ext3   noatime      0 1

/dev/dvd      /mnt/dvdrw   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/dvd1      /mnt/dvd   auto      noauto,ro,users   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

I know it's an easy fix, but I can't for the life of me figure out what it is.Last edited by feminista on Thu May 07, 2009 5:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

Forgot to install reiserfsprogs?

----------

## feminista

Nope, I even updated to the latest version.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Is Reiserfs module hard compiled in your Kernel ?

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## feminista

 *MaximeG wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Is Reiserfs module hard compiled in your Kernel ?
> 
> Regards,
> ...

 

Everything works fine in a chroot, and I haven't recompiled my kernel in months.  It's definitely an issue with some library that checkroot depends on.  This didn't break until I updated a bunch of packages, it's just that I didn't reboot until a week later so I don't know specifically what I changed.

----------

## MaximeG

Mm, strange enough it was working before.

But the fact your system runs in chroot doesn't say anything on your local kernel.

In chrooting, you're still on the livecd's kernel.

What did you update ?

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## feminista

I don't remember everything I updated, so I just did an emerge -u system and a revdep-rebuild to see if I could fix whatever inconsistencies were causing problems, and it worked.  Probably should have tried that earlier, but I just starting using gentoo again recently, I forget these things.

----------

## MaximeG

No problem.

Welcome to Gentoo  :Wink: 

Regards,

Maxime

----------

